# What Do You Regret About High School



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Seems to be quite a few of us that are out of high school. If you could do it all over again what would you do differently? Maybe you would try out for a sports team, hang out with a different group of friends, take different classes, not skip class, go to dances, ect...


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Alienating myself from the few "friends" I had.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Never making moves on girls that where clearly interested in me.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I was so worried about failing a grade and being left back or going to Summer school, that I really had zero social life out of School and always focused on getting homework done. Most people would hang out right after school, instead I walked home and did my homework right away, so because of that I had no friends, there was actually a handful of people who actually would of hung out with me, so this was my fault not enjoying life at that time and taking it easy once in a while. Plus I refused to drive so on the weekends I couldnt meet up with anyone unless my parents drove me, or someone picked me up, I didn't bother asking was too embarrassed.

I sacrificed my whole social life at a critical period in my life, and it still affects me today. I dont know how to have fun with other people or interact normally with people, and dating a girl just seems impossible without being afraid or taking the relationship too seriously and not enjoying it (like marriage serious) I have never been kissed by a girl for romantic purposes. I lack any pleasure guys are supposed to have.


----------



## Torment (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I regret dropping out. 

But I did managed to experience prom however, which was pretty cool. Many drop outs don't get to do that. I was working at a fast food joint and one of my female co-workers was a senior in HS and asked me if I would like to go with one of her girlfriends. 

The co-worker didn't manage to get a date so I ended up going with both the girls. I felt like a pimp for that night. LOL :b

Unfortunately, nothing happened as they were only friends. As most girls tend to see me as that and nothing more. I guess that's all I'm good for for women.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I could probably come up with at least 10 things...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

kos said:


> Seems to be quite a few of us that are out of high school. If you could do it all over again what would you do differently? Maybe you would try out for a sports team, hang out with a different group of friends, take different classes, not skip class, go to dances, ect...


**** this thread. I regret a lot, most of it tied to my SA, but it's crap that I can't take back, so there is no sense in dwelling on it.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not be a clown in class, and actually learn and get good grades because I'm interested in some things academically now. Be more respectful to teachers. Talk to people more, I realised recently that I went to school, from nursery and primary school even and there are people I hardly ever spoke to right though every grade.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I was hopelessly in love with the same guy all four years. He had a girlfriend for three of those years.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't regret much about high school, I think compared to most people with SA I had a pretty decent experience.

I think if I just accepted I was a huge dork and never even tried fitting in from day 1, it might have stopped me from feeling bummed about being awkward a lot of the time. 

Other than that, I regret getting so stressed out about lots of little things. That and pining over the same guy forevs without ever doing anything about it.


----------



## xxkaijuxx (Oct 6, 2010)

I regret not pushing myself to do better, take harder classes, join drama or something. I did nothing in high school. Part of senior year, I stayed away from my friends and just went into the library all the time. I dream about being in high school again often, wish I could redo it.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I regret taking only college-level courses, and not standing up for myself


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I would drop out, get my ged, and attend community college. Oh, I suppose I should have cared more about some social milestones I let pass without doing anything about them (dating, dances, girls showing interest in me, blah blah blah). 

If I had to relive it though, I'd probably just end up reading and exercising more, instead of being stoned all the time.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Not going at all. Dropped out my freshman year basically, and just locked myself up in my room for 3 years. Missed the whole experience of it all.

Really wish I played high school basketball too, was on the freshman team as a starter until my grades slipped, and what would of been my senior year they won state ;/. I was the token white guy!


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I wish I would have applied myself and got an academic scholarship. I wish I would have partied less. I wish I would have dated more. I wish I would not have smoked as much weed. I wish I would have payed better attention to who my friends were. I wish I would have done a lot of things differently with my life in general. I've screwed up way too many times.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I would wear thermal underwear for all the times I was forced to stand out in the cold alone doing nothing (e.g., P.E. and every day at lunchtime). The most persistent memory I have of all my school years is freezing my backside off.

Don't think I'd change anything else except to go through it all more confident in myself and my abilities.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't sleep with enough teachers...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't regret anything except being more open to girls who were attracted to me (and me too )


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I shouldn't have dropped out in grade 12, obviously. Four years later and now I have to take my high school chemistry so that I can get into university, ugh.

Also, I should have gotten the balls to approach that one guy who was always alone in the library with me. I wanted to so badly but was too afraid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not standing up for myself - I was so afraid of getting into trouble that I never defended myself.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I remember wanting to go to birthday parties and my dad not letting me go. I guess there was nothing I can do to change that except to have a different dad/culture. I hope not to be too overly strict with my kids. I want to have a good balance.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

If I could go back and do it again....

I would definitely make better relationships with my girlfriends, instead
of spending all my time with a boyfriend or depressing myself with the worry of what a boy thought of me...esp. an ex.

I would have been a better friend to the other girls and studied more. I would have concerned myself more with my_ homework_ than cross-country and track meets...and boys.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I probably should have dropped out and got my GED instead of letting the bullies destroy me.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I forgot, yeah I did like a girl ever since Junior High. I thought she was beautiful and sweet, we had a weird thing where we both walked down the stairs kind of crooked, something with a toe deformity, but I liked that we had something in common too.

But a football jock dated her, and I was thin so if I got too involved with her he would have creamed me after school. I walked home so I was an easy target. I did however get to do a project with her, and even got her telephone # and address, but I didn't have the guts to call her. Still, those were the best few days I had working with her an hour each day. 
I found her on Facebook, but her pics are with a guy, not sure if she is married or dating, I always wanted to add her, but I have no idea if she lives here anymore, and I think it's too late to try, too many years passed by.

this is her, you think she is beautiful? http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...575778678198_1347528886_1583391_2445897_n.jpg


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Not a thing. I couldn't care less about anything associated with my time spent there. It was just a necessary passage of life which I'm glad is over and done with, and I don't ever wish I could go back and do it again.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i regret being too shy to ever hang out with anyone outside of school. granted no one ever invited me anywhere, but i am pretty sure if i suggested it to some people i was somewhat friendly with they would have let me tag along.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I regret being lazy and never doing homework. Also I wish I put forth the effort to keep my best friend. Now we never talk. She never comes to talk to me or hang out when she comes home from college and we live a street away. And we've been best friends since kindergarten until now. 

And I regret never reading the books for english. (sparknoted everything)


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i wish i had no girlfriend and just had fun with lots of random women


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I've spent far too long dwelling on what I'd do differently were I given the chance to do it all again. I'm sure if I was, I'd end up falling into all the same vices, making all the same problems, and ending up in exactly the same situation I'm in now. At least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy (Sep 26, 2010)

I regret not leaving my girlfriend for another girl. The girlfriend ended-up being a horrible person, and the girl is now a mother and soon-to-be wife. She still writes me sometimes, wishing we were together. 

I think she'll always be the one who got away.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would get better grades so I could get out sooner. I would stand up to the teacher who bullied me. Or I would convince my parents to home school me, and skip it altogether.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I regret not dating in high school. I had opportunities but always chickened out. And smoking so much pot.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

This was a long time ago for me, but the memory is still there.
I wish that I'd not worry about what others thought of me, because I was alright as I was, nothing was wrong with me. I was introverted, bookish, thoughtful, a 'good girl', considered weird, a loner.
I didn't figure it out until _after_ HS.
Live and learn. No use dwelling on it, just take what's learnt and go on from there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not kicking the crap out of those b*tches.


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

I regret many things but it's unlikely that I would be able to change any of them if I got the chance.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I regret thinking that high school would be like elementary school...where all I had to do to pass was show that I wasn't one of the slower kids. I always kinda knew how to do the work, but never really developed the work ethic to prove it..you know, like homework and studying. 
My high school teachers did not like me at all. I passed the exams, but they punished me for never doing homework or studying or taking it serious in any way. Too bad the exams didn't count for a bigger percentage of my final grades.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

a very very very long list!!

1- taking it tooooooo seriously
2- going to school everyday like i'm making money 

3-not calling the police ....


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

Lonelyguy said:


> I probably should have dropped out and got my GED instead of letting the bullies destroy me.


Same here. I _really, really_ wish I had never gone in the first place.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I regret not trying as hard as I could with my schoolwork. I also wish I could've played on the quiz bowl team but I wasn't into that stuff then and thought that kind of thing was for nerds.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

--I dunno. I did the best that I could with the cards that were dealt.

IF is too damn big of a word to insert on a pass-tense situation. I don't own a time machine, nor do I plan on building one. Plus Delorens and flux-capacitors are in short-supply these days!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

nothing really, me and everyone else was like from 2 different worlds, nothing could change that.


----------



## littledaisy (Jul 22, 2010)

I wish I made more friends. People get so distant in university and it's hard to make lasting friendships as you get older.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I regret going. I should have gotten a GED or something. The college I ended up attending would have accepted it just fine. Maybe if I'd been more resistant junior high through high school my mom would have agreed to homeschooling or private tutors. We had enough money at that point. Instead I cried every morning before school and every afternoon after I got home. I started to wake hours before my alarm only getting an hour or 2 of sleep and waited until it was time to leave hoping my mom would forget or not have the energy to tell me I had to go. I wouldn't have lost touch with reality or gone numb like I eventually did. I would not have this horrible view of people and extreme distrust. I might not have ever known what SA was.

Why did I just give up and do what I was told.... There is no single thing or probably even 10 things I could have done to survive high school any better except to not go.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't regret anything bad that has happened during my highschool years because it taught me lessons and gave me insight. Without those bad events I would be dumb and probably would have fell in the same sh**.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I wish I would have focused more on getting good grades and trying hard with my work. Honestly, it's not like I had a life or friends to goof off with, I should have been a 4.0 student. Instead, I had to catch up in the years following HS.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been thinking about this. (I don't know why) First, I wish I had been more focused. I got decent grades, and I developed some interests, but I had no clue what I wanted to do after I graduated. Second is the whole social aspect. I think this time period is when I really started to withdraw; I didn't do most of the things that people did in high school. Can't change any of that, but I still think about it. Sometimes I just think, oh my God, what did I do? Who, what...how?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It would have been nice to know that I was gay.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I regret being naive and letting certain people take advantage of me, and not realizing it at the moment. I was desperate though, since I had no friends, so I figured that was the best I could do. I was wrong.


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

Like many others on here, I regret a lot of things about high school. My biggest regret was moving the summer before my senior year. I also regret being so shy, not dating much, not joining any clubs, and not trying my hardest to get good grades.


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

I regret not taking on more advanced classes. I'm in my senior year stuck with the average curriculum when I know that I can definitely handle a more stressful course load. Having straight A's doesn't feel satisfying enough. Makes me feel bad because many people I know are taking Advanced Placement and IB. I've never heard of those programs because frankly, I never bothered to ask.

I really, really wanted to be an overachiever. I guess I can wait to be one in college.


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Not trying hard enough to fit in.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I'd actually done my homework. Throughout the entire four years I can't recall doing homework even once. And yet I still passed. I guess that's a testament to the quality of the American education system.

I don't think there's much else I could have done differently to improve the experience. People were bound to reject me no matter how I acted. I was just "that guy". in retrospect maybe it would have turned out better for my mental health if I'd just dropped out and went for a GED.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Not playing a musical instrument.

Not skipping school more and getting into at least a little trouble while i was still a juvenile. 

Not knowing how to study at that age--I could have been an A student (I was later at college)


----------



## Rosabelle Evangeline (Oct 16, 2010)

I regret moving around so much. They were my decisions, too. If I had stuck around a place long enough, maybe I wouldn't end up in this forum..


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know many in this thread would have said "work harder", but I would have gone with the opposite if I could go back. I spent countless hours doing bs. assignments, projects, getting A's or B's...and what do I get in the end? The same high school diploma that my friends who had C's and D's had, and they are all doing alright. Of course my grades surely helped me get into a State college, I hated it and now at a community college anyway :\. I sacrificed a social life for meaningless work that went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I regret not standing up to bullies and I regret that I always tried to conform instead of just accepting that I was different.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I regret that I cared so much about fitting in. It really bothered me that I didn't. I'm sorry that I let my peers and certain teachers away with treating me badly. I regret not telling anyone how miserable I was. If I had, then maybe I could have moved school. But I always used to feel like I shouldn't make a fuss or when I did mention something it would get belittled or made to feel I was the one in the wrong.

There was this one particular girl at school who used to really pick on me, she'd kick me, call me names, make personal remarks about me. For ages I kept it to myself, I didn't know how to bring it up to my parents or a teacher and there never seemed to be the right time. Until one day I broke down the morning before school, and it was also the day my Mum was due to go into hospital to have an operation. I think it was all the stress of both dreading going to school and the worry of my Mum going into hospital. My Mum made me tell her what was wrong, where she then informed my form tutor about what had been going on. Later that day when I was at school, my tutor brought me and this girl into her office. I felt sick. This girl acted all 'butter wouldn't melt' and started being all nice to me infront of our tutor, saying how she didn't realise she'd been upsetting me and that she thought it was all just a 'laugh'. Our tutor just gave her a light warning, telling her to be a little more thoughtful infuture. She let this girl go back to class but kept me behind. She said how dare I load all these problems onto my mum on the day she had to go into hospital and if I have a problem in future I was to go straight to her and not tittle tattle to my parents about it. I was mortified coming out of her office. After that I kinda kept things to myself.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

matt20 said:


> I know many in this thread would have said "work harder", but I would have gone with the opposite if I could go back. I spent countless hours doing bs. assignments, projects, getting A's or B's...and what do I get in the end? The same high school diploma that my friends who had C's and D's had, and they are all doing alright. Of course my grades surely helped me get into a State college, I hated it and now at a community college anyway :\. I sacrificed a social life for meaningless work that went in one ear and out the other.


best reply till now  :teeth:clap:clap:clap ,, didn't go to college and didn't work =8 years now
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/did-u-cheat-in-school-college-102272/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...u-diudnt-attend-that-place-tell-us-ur-102268/


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm torn. Parts of me says I should have worked harder, but I ended up doing pretty well, and experiencing some great stuff I wouldn't have had I gone to a traditional 4 year school. The other part of me does wish I took school a bit more seriously because maybe my life and career path could have gone an even better path.

The one thing I can say for sure is that I wish I would have taken better advantage of those years where I had a lot of free time that could have been spent doing much more productive things. I feel I wasted a lot of time looking back.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

glitterfish said:


> I regret that I cared so much about fitting in. It really bothered me that I didn't. I'm sorry that I let my peers and certain teachers away with treating me badly. I regret not telling anyone how miserable I was. If I had, then maybe I could have moved school. But I always used to feel like I shouldn't make a fuss or when I did mention something it would get belittled or made to feel I was the one in the wrong.
> 
> There was this one particular girl at school who used to really pick on me, she'd kick me, call me names, make personal remarks about me. For ages I kept it to myself, I didn't know how to bring it up to my parents or a teacher and there never seemed to be the right time. Until one day I broke down the morning before school, and it was also the day my Mum was due to go into hospital to have an operation. I think it was all the stress of both dreading going to school and the worry of my Mum going into hospital. My Mum made me tell her what was wrong, where she then informed my form tutor about what had been going on. Later that day when I was at school, my tutor brought me and this girl into her office. I felt sick. This girl acted all 'butter wouldn't melt' and started being all nice to me infront of our tutor, saying how she didn't realise she'd been upsetting me and that she thought it was all just a 'laugh'. Our tutor just gave her a light warning, telling her to be a little more thoughtful infuture. She let this girl go back to class but kept me behind. She said how dare I load all these problems onto my mum on the day she had to go into hospital and if I have a problem in future I was to go straight to her and not tittle tattle to my parents about it. I was mortified coming out of her office. After that I kinda kept things to myself.


:hug That is awful. It's bad enough to have peers that make you feel bad but for adults to do it to a child is unexcusable.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

I regret all the procrastination and lazyness. I pretty much wasted four years of my life.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Losing a friend over a fight over a bike that was stolen.


----------



## KatieCountrycm (Oct 17, 2010)

Making friends. I literally had no friends in highschool. I kept to myself.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Being too quiet and not standing up to the people who were mean to me


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not finishing it.


----------



## sazzie (Oct 9, 2010)

Not trying as hard school work wise.

Not socializing enough (due to me SA an Depression)

Not taking the chance to hangout with people at school that asked me to hangout with them.

Not being lazy and taking care of my weight problem then (I was a chubby teen)

Transferring to a alternative High School instead of the average one. There was a few girls that went to this alt. high school that was the closest thing to being friends with but since we went to different schools I rarely saw them and had to make due on my own in he regular high school. It makes me think that if I would have gone to that school starting from Junior year I would probably have friends to hang out with right now instead of being in m dorm room all day on m laptop.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Regret not talking back at teachers enough like I would now. Obeying their stupid orders like standing during the pledge. As I got older they kept their mouths shut but when I was younger I was pressurized to stand up and as inexperienced I was I did as told. Security guards trying to intimidate me by screaming at me. PE teachers forcing me to sit on the sun. Teachers and my parents in the meetings fear mongering. I wanna go back in time and flip the bird in their faces xD


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I know exactly what I would do differently. I would take French and Spanish starting Freshman year, rather than just French as a Sophomore. And I would date this specific guy who asked me out, whom I rejected. Oh, and I would stop taking math after Sophomore year, take an English class the summer after my Junior year, and then be able to graduate a year early.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I left high school when I was 15, and while that may not have been good for me in some ways, I think it was just what had to happen. I wasn't going to make it through the way things were going. I kind of regret not trying the alternative school that had just opened when I was in middle school, though, because there's a chance the environment would have been better for me and I might have gotten the kind of attention that could have helped me, but I'll never know.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

The only think I regret, is not telling the girl I had a crush on that I was completely in love with her.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

That I didn't punch some arseholes while it still was legal


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Not being home schooled. :b

Actually, I wish I had stuck up for myself more. Especially toward the jerk teachers. I should have been the class clown, but I was too pressured to be a good quiet student. I wish I wasn't known as the shy kid.


----------



## DylanJK (Nov 11, 2010)

I have few regrets, I stood up for myself, defended myself against the teachers who picked on me and students who did too. I do regret not getting into a relationship and spending time on essays. I honestly never did homework, and still finished high school with a 87.78% average, and for what? I had a job straight out of school anyways. I had no interest in doing drugs, still don't, and I did skip class every now and then when we had stupid lame "pep" rallies that just ended with all the student council butt kiss and brown nose gets getting all the honour and spotlight. No thank you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

believing that the "in crowd" was "in".


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*yes *


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's a good one. If I were one to dwell on the past which I'm not I would have said that instead of my previous answer.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

not doing anything extra curricular.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I changed high schools after my freshman year because I sucked at making friends at the new school, frankly. If I could do it over again, I would have toughed it out, and made more of a legitimate attempt to be friends with the few people that did want me around. I remember they invited me to a concert and I turned them down out of what I think was pride, simply because I didn't relate to them.

It was a cowardly decision, and I regret it- and the friends I wanted to be alongside in high school aren't even by my side these days- so it was all for nothing.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Not joining clubs, and just hanging out on the peripheral like a bent nail...just drifting from group to group with my social acquaintances (not friends, really casual conversationalists haha)...dammit I should have been more outgoing and enjoyed myself more. Why was I so high strung and out of mind?

piece of advice: there's a time for everything. When you're in high school live in the moment and at least try to enjoy it and make the most of it, just try a bit harder, even join your school chess club if you can or something like that. Now that I'm done university and working for some moolah in the office world, I feel more free from the prison like educational system. Free to drift and travel and leave my job once I've saved. But another part of me wished I lived a little more during the education years.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

I wish I spent less of my time studying, and took some risks with talking to people.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Not joining clubs, making new friends, sticking with friends, and many other small things.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing much really, I'm still relatively the same person and I live my life in a similar fashion so I doubt I'd be much different now in HS as I was back then. I'm just glad I graduated,the highschool experience isn't for everyone, and that was true for me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not doing enough study and learning about the world around me - I wish I learned how to spell, got involved more in outside and after school activities and I wish I did not come into school scared ****less of the teachers


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I could write a book on this...

1) Not standing up for myself. I was always picked on from elementary school up until my senior year. I was never really beat up, just teased and pushed around. 

2) Not joining the football team. I thought about it, but most of the guys on the team were the ones who picked on me. Plus, I was skinny and never worked out. I was also self-conscious about chaning in front of other people. I was fast, but not strong and not sure I was physically capable of playing. They won 3 state championships while I was in high school...I could have been a part of that. It was still fun being a spectator for it, though.

3) Not becoming friends with some of the shy girls. There was one girl that was really nice who I kind of liked and never had the courage to ask out. I saw her at our 10 year reunion last year and she is now married, has two kids, and works as a teacher. At the time of the reunion, it made me feel good to know she was doing well, but also bittersweet thinking that it could be me she was married to.

4) Not being more adventurous and willing to express my feelings to my dad. Up until I was about 22, I never went to any parties, never drank alcohol, never said a swear word. 

In summary, I regret being naive and afraid. If only the person I am today was the person I was then. I can't help but think how my life would have been different if my mom hadn't died before I started high school.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I could write a book on this...
> 
> 1) Not standing up for myself. I was always picked on from elementary school up until my senior year. I was never really beat up, just teased and pushed around.


This. My experience was the same. I wasn't really beat up, but I was teased a lot. I think my high school experience would have been vastly different if I had stood up for myself more. My bullies weren't even that tough. If I had had the stones, I could have taken them easily.


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

Just about everything


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I probably should have tried for higher marks as I could have got them if I put my mind to it. I also regret letting myself fall deeper into my depression rather than attending to it early on


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dropped out and got a GED. Couldn't take the heat.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I regret dressing and acting like a dork and not studying enough.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I regret not bearing through it. I dropped out because of SA.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I regret not even giving it a try. Just didn't go. Let TV/Movies/other influence my decision.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i'm surprised so many dropped out. i did too. what i regret is not having medication then.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

the beginning to the end.


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

i regret not making any friends. being a pushover and letting people mess with me because i was a big softie and they knew they could get away with it. no one ever put their hands on me because they new then they were getting messed up but they still poked and poked with their comments. i regrett pushing all the girls that talked to me away. i regrett not getting more involved in the classes i liked, i regrett rushing throug.... and so much more


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not being on meds sooner.


----------



## Taylor8524 (Nov 14, 2010)

I regret doing drugs in between class and letting bullies tear holes through me. I regret not blowing the place up? It was hell.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I regret not doing my Graduation Presentation in front of my class. I got special treatment and did in front of my teacher after school. I wish I had the nerve to share all my research.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

kos said:


> Seems to be quite a few of us that are out of high school. If you could do it all over again what would you do differently? Maybe you would try out for a sports team, *hang out* with a different group of friends, take different classes, *not skip class*, go to dances, ect...


Hang out with friends, period. I didn't try that hard to really involve myself with the few friends I did have. I actually ran the opposite direction a lot of times. Because of that I now only have one friend. It's harder for me to make friends with people these days.
I would have suffered through my classes my senior year.
I also would have kept the job I had my senior year.

Oh wells.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Everything


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

lots of things. Like never even trying to be social and make friends, as i stayed deep into my shell all that time. Never standing up for me and letting others crush me. Basically I was friendless for my whole HS years.


----------



## branchesoflight (Nov 29, 2010)

I went to some well to do private girls school. I was a very extroverted little punk who used to stir **** up all the time. Its kind of embarrassing looking back on it. What I regret most is hanging out with such scumbags outside of school/ being such a little **** to everyone.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

- Being socially awkward and not engaged as I would've like to been
- Having a fiery temper and stirring up trouble
- The fact that my closest friends were underclassmen
- Going to prom with my best friend and feeling like a complete idiot
- Becoming obsessed and distracted with people I could never be romatically involved with
- Signing up for the wrong classes that did not prepare me for college
- Blowing off my responsibilities in favor of instant gratification
- Not getting out enough

What I did do right:
- Graduated
- Ran track/cross country, which was an amazing extracurricular activity


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

DyingInTheOutside said:


> I didn't sleep with enough teachers...


:no


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

dropping out in my first year of high school.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

I regret many things in high school. I wish I never left my assignments til the last minute, I wish I had done them as soon as I got them. That also applies to studying for my exams, especially the HSC exam. 

I wish I had told the teachers that I was getting bullied by a lot of people in and outside my year group, instead of leaving it until the end (I only told them a quarter of the story). I don't know why I was scared of telling them.

Also, I regret giving my crush signs that I didn't like him, which I really did. I didn't want to make it obvious that I had a crush on him because he might avoid me if he knew. I had a feeling he liked me too just by the signs he gave me. -Sigh- He was the only one who made my life so exciting. I miss those times when I'd get home from school everyday and go straight to my diary where I would write about him. These days all my entries sound depressing. I don't think I'll ever find moments like those again...

There are other things I regret but I think this post is big enough =(


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

I regret not dropping out, Id have more experience as a baker right now. And I learned nothing in high school, but lies, and things that I could have learned on my own.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would try my hardest to get better grades. I would also try to be more extroverted and talk to people more often and not be totally isolated and wait for the school day to be over. I would also at the very least try to get fit and tryout for the soccer team. I would also not stalk girls. I would do things like getting rid of my glasses, get the acne problem solved, workout, maybe get a car, I would work on becoming more attractive to girls in HS.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

being lazy, sleeping in class, failing calc


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd probably do it all exactly the same. Every year I thought this year I'm going to try and fit in with people and make friends, but then I never could. So if I went back it would be exactly the same situation.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

not standing up for myself sooner. but then doing exactly that got me expelled from school. I went a bit overboard though, but he deserved it. 

And of course because of all that time not standing up for myself i lost a lot of things like friends, the urge to learn and normal stuff that kids should have access to.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

My naivete at the time.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have tried out for the football team when the coach asked me to.

I would have asked somebody and went to prom instead of sitting at home pretending like I didn't want to go.

And I would have found a way to keep my first girlfriends parents from beating the living crap out of her instead of freezing in fear and watching it all.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I regret being too scared to tell certain people to go eff themselves in the a.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be honest, I don't regret anything. Yeah, high school sucked and I made some foolish decisions, but honestly, why *regret* anything? The best I can do is learn from my mistakes and move on.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd definitely try harder to get better grades. I'd eat better breakfasts and lunches so I could stay focused in class, keep a regular sleep schedule, and go to teachers when I needed help.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

krista91 said:


> To be honest, I don't regret anything. Yeah, high school sucked and I made some foolish decisions, but honestly, why *regret* anything? The best I can do is learn from my mistakes and move on.


That's a good attitude to have. I try to be that way, but there are always things that I come back to.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I regret that I slowly stopped having contact with other people. I just wished I had told anyone that I wasn't oke. That I was scared to go to school and to meet people. Maybe if I would have told anyone things would be different now. Better. I don't have a highschool diploma. That's what I regret the most, skipping school and still not having a diploma.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I regret that I wasted so much time on a friend who in the end never really cared about me.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

not having a gf or getting some poontang!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^lmao.

For me, well... where do I start...Uhm virtually everything.. easier to name off things i dont regret:
-painting the school mural on the wall
-my grade 12 grades
-being helpful to friends crying in the washroom
.......and honestly thats about it!!!


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I regret giving up on ever finding real friends. After many years of people not wanting to talk to me or include me in anything (or even allowing me to fit me) I stopped trying to talk to the other kids at school. By the time I was in 10th grade the only people I talked to on a more regular basis were the ones who claimed to be my friends yet treated me the worst.

Also, I regret not taking care of my appearance/hygiene as well as I should have. I see now that it was part of the reason why I had few friends and no girlfriend (I don't think I was smelly though). It wasn't just because I was the skinny, nerdy-looking kid who hardly spoke to anyone. Although, the only things I ever got made fun of for were my size and my huge forehead (both of which I had no control over).


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Strangely enough, not much. High school was hell - I didn't think I'd live through it. But nothing from those years has left me irreparably damaged. (Although there are things later on in life that I regret. Maybe one day I'll learn to let those go.)


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I regret not making the most of potential relationships and all that. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I did very well in high school, when it comes to grades and all that. So good that all my hard work actually carried over to college. Now I do not have to take as many classes.

Of course, I did not make many friends or talk much. Left not much of an impact at all. But that's not really something I could control. So I'm fine with it.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Having spent the initial year and closing year socially awkward and not being smart enough to know what to do to fit in.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Regret:
Not going:hide
At times(dropping out my senior year)
Avoiding parties and gatherings:lurk
Not getting good grades
Trying hard to be accepted
Not having much more meaningful relationship with acquaintances
I wish I knew I had sa back then, least would make me more comfortable knowing I was not alone:hug


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Everythinf


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Staying with the same girl the majority of Highschool (who ended up ****ing me over big time in the end anywase). So many other opportunities to get laid that i shrugged off to be with the same chick.... I probably should have taken my academics a big more seriously too.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Not coming out with my sexuality when I had numerous opportunities to do so.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not finishing it and going on to higher education 
If I could go back I'd spend a lot more time there and actually try .


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I kinda regret being too hung up on crushes (WHO I NEVER EVEN TALKED TO) 

I also regret doing things because I was "supposed to" even though I didn't want to.....

Ex:
-Being around people who made me feel cruddy
-Staying in a club because I felt bad that there were so few people (I actually became a secretary for a club because there were so few people ) 
-Dressing in frumpy clothes because I thought people would be all "Why is that dorky girl wearing pretty clothes, who does she think she is?"
-Not asking my mom if we could see a dermatologist for my face (major cystic eruptions all along my jawline >_< due to stress from college/future stuff)

Also, this isn't really a regret, but WOW, my eyebrows were HUGE back then! They're not exactly dainty now, but back then they were like double the size, haha!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Being the isolated loner who sat by himself every lunch time because he was too inept to socialise effectively.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Not dropping out.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

JohnWalnut said:


> Not dropping out.


On the contrary, I regret dropping out, especially so soon after I just begun. I probably could've made some friends eventually, almost definitely would've had the chance to _at least_ flirt some more with the girl I liked (hindsight is a *****), maybe even wouldn't have gotten so god damn fat and gross.

Oh well, I guess. :blank


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I was just glad it was over. I do not want to waste my time thinking about it now.:blank


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wasted too much time with the wrong people. I hated high school, until I stopped going along with things and broke away from certain people, caught up with my school work, and even surprisingly managed to make a couple good friends before graduating (and then they went away to college, got married, etc.) My last two years were fine, it was after the fact that things sort of crashed.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Doing a lousy job on my final year. Wasted potential.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Getting kicked out.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I would spend more time with the people I knew. I always held them at arm's length, and now they're all close friends and a few of them are at the same workplace. They're acquaintances to me, seen in passing.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I let myself go in grades 11 and 12. I've lost all the weight since then but it took a while and I ended up developing an eating disorder. If I'd never let myself get fat I wouldn't be battling with food so much now. It's something that started when I was 19 and now I'm 27. I don't know how to stop.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Not punching this ******* in this face.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not dating and not participating in any extracurricular activities.


----------



## TeddyBearLove (Jan 26, 2014)

One day my science teacher insulted me in front of the entire class. I was so stunned that I couldn't speak, & never said anything back to him. I will always regret letting him get away with that. If I ever see him in the grocery store, it's on. He also used to tease my best friend Kaite for being overweight :um He later had a pot of hot coffee thrown on him by the gym teacher & he was fired soon after. I was never so excited to go to school after that :b


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

TeddyBearLove said:


> One day my science teacher insulted me in front of the entire class. I was so stunned that I couldn't speak, & never said anything back to him. I will always regret letting him get away with that. If I ever see him in the grocery store, it's on. He also used to tease my best friend Kaite for being overweight :um He later had a pot of hot coffee thrown on him by the gym teacher & he was fired soon after. I was never so excited to go to school after that :b


That was so sad, At least he was fired. I had a Design Tech teacher tell me you will not amount to anything because you can not make anything. He is useless. Later he was fired because me and my parents reported it and know i am a graduate. I am so happy when I left school for uni.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

High school was a living hell for me. I went to a high school that had a lot of beautiful and handsome people, yet I was extremely dorky. Although I did make some friends, I cemented my status as a socially inept individual and I think I am still looked at with that sort of a stigma by most who knew me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What do I regret about high school? I lived.


----------



## Rebeccae (Feb 9, 2014)

I would have tried out for volly ball. I was too worried I'd miss out on doing something fun. I didn't lol. Also I would have stood up for myself when *****y girls would do mean things


----------



## Rebeccae (Feb 9, 2014)

Also, I would have stayed away from drugs


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess that I let my anxiety dictate how well I interacted with friends. (I'm so much better at it now than back then). 

Also, that I didn't get my yearbook signed by this guy I liked. I just wonder what he would have written, now I'll never know.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Not graduating with flying colors. I was a consistent honor student from Freshman to Junior year. Kind of got tired and unmotivated during my last year


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Not studying enough.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nothing. I barely remember high school. I suppose maybe I should have tried experiencing dating so I wouldn't be so clueless about it later on, but I doubt I'd actually do it.


----------

